# Brookstone TV Pillow Remote will not work with HR24-500



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Received an early Christmas prensent of a Brookstone TV Pillow Remote. It controls my TV, AMP, Blue/Ray just fine but, will not contgrol HR24-500. It does read the code when I do an direct input but will not operate the HR24. The code is 4479. no way can I make it work. The code is listed for DirecTV in the pillow book but, nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Pillow remote? :lol: :sure:


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Nick said:


> Pillow remote? :lol: :sure:


It was a gift I did not buy it! Grandkids love it.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

If you take a nap on the pillow, does the tv go crazy??


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> If you take a nap on the pillow, does the tv go crazy??
> 
> 
> 
> No it turns itself off after a few.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

hey, we scoffed at the pet rock. That guy made a bundle (excuse me while I slip into my Slanket).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting remote.

http://www.brookstone.com/sofa-pillow-universal-remote-control.html

Mike


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just don't get it -- are we supposed to be impressed because it is different? Well, I'm not. I think it is a stupid, pointless and unnecessary gadget and not all gadgets are good ideas. People waste their money on unwanted gifts all the time. It doesn't mean you have to like them.

PASS :nono2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick said:


> I just don't get it -- are we supposed to be impressed because it is different? Well, I'm not. I think it is a stupid, pointless and unnecessary gadget and not all gadgets are good ideas. People waste their money on unwanted gifts all the time. It doesn't mean you have to like them.
> 
> PASS :nono2:


I don't think he was asking for the resident curmudgeon's approval on the gift he received. Nice of you to let him know that his gift is stupid, pointless, unnecessary and a waste of money though. Merry Christmas.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I just don't get it -- are we supposed to be impressed because it is different? Well, I'm not. I think it is a stupid, pointless and unnecessary gadget and not all gadgets are good ideas. People waste their money on unwanted gifts all the time. It doesn't mean you have to like them.
> 
> PASS :nono2:





spartanstew said:


> I don't think he was asking for the resident curmudgeon's approval on the gift he received. Nice of you to let him know that his gift is stupid, pointless, unnecessary and a waste of money though. Merry Christmas.


I guess I won't be sending Nick his pillow remote for his 20,000 posts gift.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess no one has any ideas as to how to get this remote to work with the HR24? Seeing as how that was the original question. 

Mike


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just a thought... Was the receiver switched to be in RF mode so it now isn't recognizing the new remote since it's IR?

- Merg


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Just a thought... Was the receiver switched to be in RF mode so it now isn't recognizing the new remote since it's IR?
> 
> - Merg


No it is in RF. It has the ability to learn which I have done and the light blinks the correct number of times as the book has a code for manual entry. However it will not control the HR24 any way I try. Every other RF controlled box I have it will work.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

STEVEN-H said:


> No it is in RF. It has the ability to learn which I have done and the light blinks the correct number of times as the book has a code for manual entry. However it will not control the HR24 any way I try. Every other RF controlled box I have it will work.


Your HR24 will need to be in IR mode.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Your HR24 will need to be in IR mode.


I am sorry it is in IR.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

There have been other Directv brands before, probably the Directv code is either for RCA, Sony, or philips brands of directv receiver. None of the Brookstone universal jumbo remotes have a code either.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Edmund said:


> There have been other Directv brands before, probably the Directv code is either for RCA, Sony, or philips brands of directv receiver. None of the Brookstone universal jumbo remotes have a code either.


Thank you now that makes sense. The pople at Brookstone do not have clue.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> Thank you now that makes sense. The pople at Brookstone do not have dlue.


And this surprises you because....???:lol::lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I guess no one has any ideas as to how to get this remote to work with the HR24? Seeing as how that was the original question.
> 
> Mike


Sorry, you are in the wrong forum. This is the curmudgeon forum.

But seriously, I would post this at Remote Control Central. There is a resident guru named Edmund over there that may have an answer. He's hard to stump.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Edmund the Remote Master?

I've heard a lot about him. If he were to chime in here, I'm sure he'd say something about old Directv codes and problems with Brookstone remotes or something.


----------



## Beezee (Dec 25, 2010)

The pillow remote was made so that it never gets lost. I like it so far, but like the original poster, I am not able to program the HDdirect tv box with the remote. Does anyone know the remedy?


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> If you take a nap on the pillow, does the tv go crazy??


Are you kidding me? :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

>


If it were an RF pillow you'd get brain cancer. That has got to be the silliest thing I've seen in a long time! I guess you could hit the keys with your nose ... assuming it's washable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess I won't be sending Nick his pillow remote for his 20,000 posts gift.


If he posts his address, I'll be happy to send him one. We all should! :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> If it were an RF pillow you'd get brain cancer. That has got to be the silliest thing I've seen in a long time! I guess you could hit the keys with your nose ... assuming it's washable.


Or beat the stuffing out of it. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess I won't be sending Nick his pillow remote for his 20,000 posts gift.


I get a gift??? 


rich584 said:


> If he posts his address, I'll be happy to send him one. We all should! :lol: Rich


Oh my God! My worst nightmare, being surrounded by pillow remotes with no batteries and RS doesn't open until tomorrow.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I get a gift??? Oh my God! My worst nightmare, being surrounded by pillow remotes with no batteries and RS doesn't open until tomorrow.


Nick, just send me a PM with your address and I'll happily send you the pillow and some batteries. I'll keep your address kinda private, I'll only share it with folks that I know will send you another one! I'm serious! And no receipts will be sent, you'll have to live with them.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, but just send the batteries instead...I can always use them in my _Furbee_ and my _Tickle-me Elmo!_ :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Thanks, but just send the batteries instead...I can always use them in my _Furbee_ and my _Tickle-me Elmo!_ :grin:


Aw, where's the fun in that? :lol:

We have Furbees and an Elmo. Granddaughter's terrified of Elmo. Lot's of opportunities for great fun there! That thing's amazing. Wonder how it works?

Rich


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nick said:


> I just don't get it -- are we supposed to be impressed because it is different? Well, I'm not. I think it is a stupid, pointless and unnecessary gadget and not all gadgets are good ideas. People waste their money on unwanted gifts all the time. It doesn't mean you have to like them.
> 
> PASS :nono2:


 My $.02 from curmudgeon #2. I agree. Dumbest idea for a remote I ever saw. I gotta think it was some kind of joke gift.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> My $.02 from curmudgeon #2. I agree. Dumbest idea for a remote I ever saw. I gotta think it was some kind of joke gift.


Well, you were one of the guys I was gonna pass along Nick's address to. Think of all the fun we would have had. I can just see Nick going to bed every night surrounded by those ridiculous pillow remotes.

Rich


----------

